
Roomba maker iRobot plans to sell digital maps of your home - MichaelMoser123
https://www.engadget.com/2017/07/24/roomba-irobot-sell-digital-maps-home/
======
merricksb
Discussed previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14842705](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14842705)

------
bearjaws
Good thing I didn't buy the wifi enabled model I guess.

~~~
mindcrash
Information could also be exchanged while doing a "firmware update".

